# Tru-Silver™ Proof Michigan quarter!!!!



## seamus7227

Ok folks, this thread is gonna show the transformation of a "For Collection Only" Proof Silver quarter from its solid state to cut and ready to cast medium. For this particular coin, there are collectors out there that would cringe just hearing what I'm gonna do to this thing. But as many of you know, its all in the name of creating a blank that is over the top, (lets hope it works!)

  Please pardon the scuff marks on the package, they are not on the coin.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## witz1976

wait...you're doing what now??


----------



## seamus7227

here it is outside of the package

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Monolith

If you really want to go over the top, you shoulda used a gold coin.


----------



## seamus7227

gold is next in line! baby steps brotha, baby steps, lol! besides, I need a buyer before I go off spending that kinda money

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Buzzzz4

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Seamus, tonights Sunday night, all day the liquor store have been closed, I'm almost out of Antique 107 Old Weller and you know how jittery I get when you do those.....please, please don't show me more than one more photo.


----------



## seamus7227

I'm not very happy with this at all, but here it is.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## BSea

seamus7227 said:


> For this particular coin, there are collectors out there that would cringe just hearing what I'm gonna do to this thing.


And I'm one of them.  Did I cringe? Yes.  Do I object? No.  I do think your quarter blanks are really awesome. But I don't really see what you gain from using a silver proof.  The mint mark is on the other side, so I doubt that many would ever know it's a silver proof quarter.  Just think twice before doing a Delaware silver proof.  They sell on Ebay starting at about $30.


----------



## seamus7227

hmmm, that sounds like a great idea! any takers? that delaware qtr was a challenge!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## bench1holio

seamus7227 said:


> I'm not very happy with this at all, but here it is.
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


 

it doesnt look too bad, do you think the scratches will buff out?


----------



## seamus7227

no probably not, that was using a cotton t- shirt too. But it doesn't look as bad as the picture makes it.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## workinforwood

Looks good. Where do I buy a new one not cut up for my collection? Also, for better marketing, its the Wolverine quarter.


----------



## JasonJ

I wonder how that would look cast with a tube that was painted blue?  Also, if you were really wondering about a gold coin I think they make reproduction coins that look like the real thing.  Obviously when you cut into them they'll be easy to spot as a fake.


----------



## seamus7227

Jeff- I actually found this quarter on ebay for around ten bucks.

If I went with a replica, that would defeat the the purpose.

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## BSea

workinforwood said:


> Looks good. Where do I buy a new one not cut up for my collection? Also, for better marketing, its the Wolverine quarter.





seamus7227 said:


> Jeff- I actually found this quarter on ebay for around ten bucks.
> 
> If I went with a replica, that would defeat the the purpose.
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner



Ebay is your best bet for finding one fast.  Be sure you get a SILVER Proof coin, not just a proof coin. If that's what you're looking for.


----------



## D.Oliver

Seamus, how did it cut?


----------



## seamus7227

D.Oliver said:


> Seamus, how did it cut?


 
It cut like butta!:biggrinbutter for those that dont know the lingo) Im gonna have to refine the method of holding it though if i expect to use proof coins, that mirror finish is easily scratched


----------



## D.Oliver

I stopped by the local conceince store this morning to get my morning caffine and when I got my change one of the quarters caught my attention.  It was the Arizona quarter.  Have you done one of them yet?


----------



## seamus7227

D.Oliver said:


> I stopped by the local conceince store this morning to get my morning caffine and when I got my change one of the quarters caught my attention. It was the Arizona quarter. Have you done one of them yet?


 
no not yet, thats on my to-do list, hopefully this week!!


----------



## crabcreekind

Sweet, dont mess up.. Try a Sacajawea coin


----------



## seamus7227

crabcreekind said:


> Sweet, dont mess up.. Try a Sacajawea coin


 

I should just to see how difficult they are!


----------



## kludge77

Can you cast it in something for the cutting and then remove it afterward? Does PR melt away easily?


----------



## seamus7227

kludge77 said:


> Can you cast it in something for the cutting and then remove it afterward? Does PR melt away easily?


 

Not sure, all i know is that surface can be scratched with a hair touching(figuratively speaking) Maybe that wont be the way for me to go.


----------



## crabcreekind

seamus7227 said:


> kludge77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you cast it in something for the cutting and then remove it afterward? Does PR melt away easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, all i know is that surface can be scratched with a hair touching(figuratively speaking) Maybe that wont be the way for me to go.
Click to expand...


You could try covering it in clear tape to keep anything from barely scratching it.


----------



## seamus7227

crabcreekind said:


> seamus7227 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kludge77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you cast it in something for the cutting and then remove it afterward? Does PR melt away easily?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, all i know is that surface can be scratched with a hair touching(figuratively speaking) Maybe that wont be the way for me to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You could try covering it in clear tape to keep anything from barely scratching it.
Click to expand...

 

thats what my boss at work said too! I just worry that the heat will cause the glue to stick to the surface and leave a residue when i peel it off. In theory, it sounds like it would work, but if you are familiar with these type of coins, all it takes is a feather to lay a scratch down one of these things. Proof coins may just need to be off the list for a while, like someone else has already mentioned, what difference does it really make.


Who knows, maybe i will just go with GOLD coins:biggrin: Talk about an expensive blank!


----------



## 65GTMustang

Don't forget about the colorized state quarters I told you that I had?


----------



## seamus7227

well, here are the casted blanks, and flawless they are! This is gonna go on a Black	Titanium Jr Gent II, abd that will be the next photo!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## seamus7227

here this pic should load without having to click on it, trying to do this thru my phone

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Smitty37

seamus7227 said:


> hmmm, that sounds like a great idea! any takers? that delaware qtr was a challenge!
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


personal opinion is that the silver proof will be obvious to anyone familiar with coins - you can't make a Johnson sandwich coin look like silver...and proof is obvious.  Let me think on that Delaware....I own two of your regular Delaware and they are something else.  Maybe we can play lets make a deal.....


----------



## seamus7227

dealers go first

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## firewhatfire

could use melted wax to prevent scratches?  It takes very little heat to remove it.


----------



## seamus7227

here is the lower barrel complete! when I finish it tonight I'm hitting the sack. I will photograph it tomorrow.  

wax may work, but the heat will even mess it up.I had to be careful not to heat it up to a point that would create the color changes that are typical when heating metal

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## crabcreekind

seamus7227 said:


> here is the lower barrel complete! when I finish it tonight I'm hitting the sack. I will photograph it tomorrow.
> 
> wax may work, but the heat will even mess it up.I had to be careful not to heat it up to a point that would create the color changes that are typical when heating metal
> 
> Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner



I dont know if i am allowed to ask this, but how do you bend the coin? Or is that the trade secret?


----------



## wizard

Seamus, Outstanding!!! It was really nice to see the process and progress and for you to share with us. Beautiful!!!!:biggrin: Doc


----------



## seamus7227

crabcreekind said:


> I dont know if i am allowed to ask this, but how do you bend the coin? Or is that the trade secret?



James, dont ever feel like you cant ask, but yes, thats what most will call "proprietary secrets". But to answer your question, I bend it very carefully and with lots of brute strength:biggrin:




wizard said:


> Seamus, Outstanding!!! It was really nice to see the process and progress and for you to share with us. Beautiful!!!!:biggrin: Doc



Thanks Doc! I have to say even though this quarter presented its own challenges, the end results were better than expected! The quarter appears as though its floating above the carbon fiber, and the scratches from the previous photo are gone! (well, they are still there, but for some reason, they appear to have disappeared. ) I may have to make these silver proofs exclusively for carbon fiber!


----------



## Curly

seamus7227 said:


> James, dont ever feel like you cant ask, but yes, thats what most will call "proprietary secrets". But to answer your question, I bend it very carefully and with lots of brute strength:biggrin:



Maybe Uri Geller's method of bending spoons by telekinesis would work and have the potential benefit of not adding any scratches. :wink:


----------



## Buzzzz4

That looks fantastic! The best one yet, but of course I am partial to Michigan.


----------



## seamus7227

Eric, wait till you see it in person!

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## seamus7227

Monolith said:


> If you really want to go over the top, you shoulda used a gold coin.



Yeah if only Gold didnt shoot up to over $1,800 an ounce recently, those coins keep going up, that would make a blank worth a few hundred bucks!


----------



## Buzzzz4

Checking in to see how this pen ended up.


----------



## seamus7227

Im still trying to find a second to get pics!


----------



## Rick_G

seamus7227 said:


> Monolith said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you really want to go over the top, you shoulda used a gold coin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah if only Gold didnt shoot up to over $1,800 an ounce recently, those coins keep going up, that would make a blank worth a few hundred bucks!
Click to expand...


But you could always trade in the scraps and get some back


----------



## seamus7227

I need a sponsor to buy me the gold coin and obviously the blank would be free! just to be able to make one! Any takers

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------

